# My path to a cure



## Max 5 (Jul 23, 2017)

**Read entire post before visiting any site recommended in the post*

I'll begin by saying that I've come to realize that the worst problem you can ever have is not the one that's outside your body but the one that's within because it not only destroys your body but also crushes your spirit. I began experiencing my IBS symptoms about 8 years ago. They all began gradually and increased in number and intensity as time passed. I lost my appetite, developed consistent constipation, gastroenteritis, stomach ulcers, brain fog, inability to concentrate, memory loss, nausea, uncontrollable feelings of depression, ill feelings, joint pains, back pain, insomnia (inability to sleep) and the list goes on. That's just a brief list of how many symptoms I was suffering with. So as soon as I began experiencing these symptoms and discovered that I couldn't get rid of them myself, I decided to see a doctor. Little did I know that I was going to end up seeing not just one doctor but many. First doctor said I had H.pylori infection and gave me the medication for it. Unfortunately, that was to no avail. I ended up seeing about nine doctors and doing numerous unfruitful tests (endoscopy, abdominal x-ray, e.t.c) within the 8 yrs. During this period, I basically had a life with no life. I had been through terrible experiences before but none had been as traumatic as this. My college grades seriously declined, I lost two jobs because of the illness, almost collapsed many times due to the overwhelming fatigue I was experiencing from day to day, developed allergies to so many foods I used to eat when I was healthy, had no social life (and I'm naturally a very lively person) and progressively lost weight. The physical pains were bad but the emotional anguish was much worse.

After seeing one doctor after another, it soon got to the point that they no longer wanted to see me (what is wrong with the doctors we have? Are they not supposed to be compassionate and have a genuine desire to help you? Some of them make you wonder why they even decided to become doctors in the first place). Eventually, I decided to take charge and fight real hard for myself. I started doing research on what could make me healthy again and tried different home remedies. I also made some lifestyle changes, although I had always been eating healthy meals and taking good care of my health before I got sick. I tried everything and nothing worked. There was the occasional "Oh, I feel much better today, Ok then, I'll keep doing this..." But after a while, I'll just end up realizing that just because I felt better, it didn't actually mean I got better.

Now before I continue, I want to make this clear. DO NOT do the liver/gall bladder cleanse or take any home remedy that you're unsettled about deep within you. DO NOT under any circumstance ASSUME that thread-like things you may see in your stool are worms and therefore take powerful deworming herbs that may end up creating more health problems than solutions. The reason I say this is because the liver cleanse (most likely derived from Andreas Moritz book) is not medically proven to be safe. I discovered the hard way that the instructions are dangerous. For the worms and whatever you suspect you have, you cannot say for CERTAIN what exactly it is that you see in your stool or what is wrong with your body. If you have been doing the liver/gall bladder flush or following any questionable home remedies, please STOP and decide to get your health back to normal based on CONFIRMED EVIDENCE and not ASSUMPTIONS.

Well finally, after being diagnosed with IBS and other similar digestive problems, I came across a website that saved my life. Through the website, I was able to find a unique lab that performed the most thorough and accurate tests I have come to know about. It was through these tests that it was discovered that I had a parasite and a bacterial infection. I had to pay for the test myself and take the results to my final doctor to see and prescribe the right drugs for treatment. Bear in mind that before I did the test, I let my doctor know about it beforehand and asked him to look at the lab results and prescribe whatever was necessary based on the findings. So if you're going to do the test, do the same thing first. At long last, I finally found out what was causing all my health problems and now I'm recovering.

To find the website, google "6 Gut Infection Case Studies scd lifestyle". The first website that you see should be the one, if not, look for the one with the words you put in the search box. Make sure you carefully read the article from the site and I would personally recommend you do the "*GI Pathogen Screen - Biohealth*" test only. The other lab(Doctor's Data) seems to be sloppy and untrustworthy (I discovered this the hard way after spending all the money for their substandard test and later on discovering some legal issues they had due to dishonesty). If you feel you've had the same or similar symptoms I had, then I believe this post will benefit you. I know how horrible it is to live with a health problem that can rob you of a peace of mind and a good life you feel you deserve. No matter what, don't give up, keep fighting, the struggle is not for nothing. If you keep holding on, you'll eventually get to the end. The fact that you've been allowed to go through this means you already have the spirit of a great warrior and no great warrior finishes a battle without a reward. I believe we each have a purpose in this life.

*NOTE:*

If you end up testing positive for some kind of infection(parasitic or otherwise), make sure you do the same test again at least three weeks after you receive medical treatment. You must do this so that you can *accurately* confirm if the treatment worked or not.


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

Hello;

That's great news. I'm glad that you were able to improve your situation. I guess that's what most people on this site are hoping to do.

Finding the cause of my IBS-C would make the whole situation much more tolerable. I have a few questions for you. Did you actually suffer from

constipation ? It's not clear from your post. Also, what type of parasite was found in your stool ? There are so many parasite cleanses on the market, it makes me wonder if it might be worth trying one of them. What medication did you finally use to treat your condition ?

Thanks


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

Sorry it was clear that you suffered from constipation. I read through it too quickly.


----------



## Max 5 (Jul 23, 2017)

As I emphasized in my post, do NOT treat yourself based on assumptions. They discovered I had giardia and I was treated with medications prescribed by my doctor. Funny thing is, I was tested for this parasite many times in the different hospitals I went to and all their tests came up negative. What I discovered from all this is that, there are certain, if not many tests done in many hospitals, that are not done thoroughly enough to detect the cause of different illnesses. On the parasites, my advice is, AVOID those 'parasite cleanses' and find out what EXACTLY is the cause of your symptoms. There are many illnesses, pathogens and disorders with similar symptoms, so what you think is an infection might in fact be an organ disorder, a parasite or a mixture of all.


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Max

There are many tests listed under the SCD lifestyles site. Is this the test that you would recommend :

Parasitology x3 - Doctor's Data Kit for $159 ?


----------



## Max 5 (Jul 23, 2017)

No, that's the Doctor's data test I advised against in the post. You only need to do the 'GI Pathogen Screen - Biohealth' test.


----------

